# Replacing A Broken Window



## jtarby (Aug 30, 2007)

Went out to the camper today and made the unfortunate discovery that the bottom half of the window above the sink on a 26RS was broken. Possibly a rock from the mower or snow blower over the winter but either way it needs to be replaced. After a cursory glance at things I'm guessing I need to replace the entire window and can't just replace that broken piece and frame.

Any helpful hints on replacing the window? How about a good supplier for parts?

Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My parents found repacement parts for a window years ago by googling the part number on the broken parts. Here's one lead: Replacement Window

I'd look for part numbers to figure out the parts and then see if you can replace just the part you need.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I just replaced the emergency hatch window next to the lower bunk and found the cheapest window through my dealer. I received a window, in the frame, with a new screen insert for about $160, including shipping. The cheapest I found it elsewhere was $300.

Reverie


----------

